# My composition



## vibr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all. I've been studying piano and theory for a few years,but rarely compose music. Recently, I try this one. It's a good learning experience, though, about the piece, there are too many things have to be improved. I really hope if someone would tell me what to do. Any comments or criticism would be appreciated.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It would really help to see a score.

The melody is fine, but the harmony underneath seems to jump around a lot without direction and doesnt enforce or help the melody in any way.

Secondly the rhythms are a little odd occasionally, this could either be deliberate or the way its played, but again seeing a score would help.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Your opening motive sounds so similar to the C(3rd) theme of Beethoven's 9th mov 3.





 Listen at 4:20

After that it gets surrealistic. If you post the score I can help you fix it. It's good thing you're composing, nobody is born good composer you have to fail many times to succeed.


----------



## vibr (Mar 30, 2010)

Many thanks. All the comments are very useful, especially that of the harmony.


----------

